# Driven: 2007 Q7 3.0 TDI quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Having landed in the market earlier this summer, the Audi Q7 4.2 has gathered impressive momentum, while the 3.6-liter gasoline version will be ready for sale at dealers any day now. Great-driving and great-looking, perhaps the only serious complaints about the Q7 might be its less-than-stellar fuel economy. Not-so for the Q7 3.0 TDI we recently sampled – a version that averaged over 25 mpg in mixed driving and likely represents the first new diesel model Audi has planned for the U.S. market in many, many years.
* Full Story *


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Q7 3.0 TDI quattro ([email protected])*

so therin lies the problem with diesels...
If for the average person, the cost of ownership for a diesel will be greater than or equal to the cost of a regular gasoline engine, all else being equal and factoring all expenditures including gas, as well as the likely hood that the auto will be purchased for the short term.
Than why on earth would someone purchase a diesel??
Please dont get me wrong, I love diesels...I wish they were available here!
But lets be reasonable, if the price of this truck was slightly above the price of the 3.6, then fine, I could see the rational. Pay a little more, save more money on gas, it works...but in this scenario, your paying a lot more which wont be offset in gas and your getting the extra negatives that diesels have really without the benefit.
Am I the only one that this doesn't make sense to?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2007 Q7 3.0 TDI quattro (OEMPlus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMPlus* »_But lets be reasonable, if the price of this truck was slightly above the price of the 3.6, then fine, I could see the rational. Pay a little more, save more money on gas, it works...but in this scenario, your paying a lot more which wont be offset in gas and your getting the extra negatives that diesels have really without the benefit.

Two things. First, I tried to be clear about the fact that Audi wouldn't talk pricing. Any price alluded to in the article is a guess on my part and, as such, I'd prefer to make final comment on where the car is priced until I know the actual pricing.
That said, I think it's pretty common in the industry that there is that group of owners who will buy a car to "do their part" in lowering fuel consumption in general or pollute less. It's a concscience thing. Whether you subscribe to it or not is a personal decision.
If this was a cost analysis only thing, I'd buy a Rabbit diesel and call it a day. $1000 or thereabouts will get you 45+ mpg. Still, whether it's conscience like maybe what drives Prius owners, or style and conscience like maybe what drives E-Class diesel owners, or just the want to have a nice car, like what drives the buyer of any luxury car, it's a personal choice.
And yes, I'd pay extra for a diesel. If Audi does a Q7 diesel S-line, I'll probably end up buying one. That's because I like Audi, I like the Q7, like to be a bit sporty







and would finally like to do my part in lowering consumption... to an extent.


----------



## REVO (Aug 14, 2006)

When We wil se in in US especially in ILLINOIS ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (REVO)*

I'm told calendar year 2008, and not to be confused with model year 2008 (which starts in the summer of 2007). That information is quite solid.


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm heading to the dealer with my father to pick up our diesel Q7 in about half an hour!
Over here, the diesel is significantly cheaper than the 4.2 V8 (there's no 3.6 here yet I don't think) and diesel costs around the same, per litre, as 95RON fuel.


_Modified by Not Steve at 10:59 AM 9-8-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Not Steve)*

I'm jealous.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm jealous.









Me too








Hey *Not Steve* please post pics when you can


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (phaeton)*

Having driving the Euro-spec TOUAREG 3.0 V6TDI last year... I can say it's one spectacular engine. I can't wait for it to get here.
Here's my review of the V6TDI TOUAREG:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2188812
George --- we should talk and compare notes.


----------

